# Anchor question



## oldrebel18 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey I have a 19ft chaparral and have a fluke/danfourth style anchor.....how necessary is the chain or can I just attach my anchor line straight to the anchor? If it is necessary how long of a chain is required?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

If you want to anchor in anything but the wreck you NEED chain. Well unless the current and wind are absolutely zero. The idea behind the chain is that it will keep the anchor laying flat on the bottom and be able to hold. If there is no chain then the anchor rope is just constantly pulling the anchor straight up in the water and will pull up every time. You will get many different opinions but I would go with at least the length of the boat in chain and the heaviest you feel like pulling up. To make it easier get an anchor ball and then you never have to pull up the heavy chain. Your arms will thank you at the end of the day. Either that or get a couple strong armed buddies and make them pull up the anchor every time.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

As long as the boat, seems a bit excessive but the more there is, the better it works. We usually go with six or eight feet but we use a lot of scope in the rode. It also has something to do with the weight (size) of the chain itself.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

panhandleslim said:


> As long as the boat, seems a bit excessive but the more there is, the better it works. We usually go with six or eight feet but we use a lot of scope in the rode. It also has something to do with the weight (size) of the chain itself.


It's a trade-off. YOu could have 6 feet of chain but then like you said you have to have ALOT of scope out. Put more chain and you can use less scope. In moderately rough seas, my chain is never all lying flat and I have about 25' on my 26' glacier bay. 6' of chain, unless it is really heavy is better than nothing but not the best choice.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

I concur with chain at least the length of the boat. I have 25' of chain on my 21' boat. 3/8" at that. Never have a problem setting anchor and holding in place. Definitely appreciate that anchor ball though.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> .how necessary is the chain or can I just attach my anchor line straight to the anchor?


Very necessary, unless you have all day to "maybe" get anchored.

Length of chain has some to do with weight / size....When we set a boat up with a windless...Usually use the Lewmar Profish 700 Free fall. You have to use 1/4in BBB or G4 chain. I use the length of the boat as a gauge. 23ft boat...= 23ft of chain. 25ft boat ...=25ft of chain.

I can't imagine hauling 25ft of 3/8in chain by hand, squating on the bow of a pitching boat. Oh and trying not to beat the Hell out of the boat with the chain and anchor.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> Very necessary, unless you have all day to "maybe" get anchored.
> 
> 
> I can't imagine hauling 25ft of 3/8in chain by hand, squating on the bow of a pitching boat. Oh and trying not to beat the Hell out of the boat with the chain and anchor.


It's not bad Bobby if you use a float ring assembly. That way all you have to break your back with is about 5 ft of chain and anchor that is left at the surface. all the rest is simple to pull in. sure beats the cost and slow speed of a windless. Not to mention the cost of the special chain. Now on a big boat it's a different story although cost, rigging and space is usually no big thing with a big boat. Just tell the deck hand to pull the anchor and get underway. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Read what Cuzmondo said.....That is what I was referring to.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I only have about 6 foot of chain, works pretty well for my 25 footer.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Realtor said:


> I only have about 6 foot of chain, works pretty well for my 25 footer.


Jim, thats why i went and looked for your lost anchor, it drug and got hung. 15 ft would be better for your boat. Chain holds the shank down so it has less chance of dragging. The more you have the better.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Read, you mean you have to read before posting.....


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

More chain= easier hook set and staying put... my 3 cents


----------



## oldrebel18 (Sep 10, 2013)

I just received a 15 foot section of 2/0 zinc chain from a co worker.....I was thinking about using that for my anchor chain for my 19ft chaparral. I think he said it has a 700-1000lb breaking strength.......

What do you all think??? Not sure if it will work/hold...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

3/8 gal. chain 15 ft is perfect. I think the breaking strength is higher if in fact 3/8" is correct picture would tell.


----------



## oldrebel18 (Sep 10, 2013)

sealark said:


> 3/8 gal. chain 15 ft is perfect. I think the breaking strength is higher if in fact 3/8" is correct picture would tell.


Hey yes that was a typo.....it's 2/0 zinc chain


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Had 6 ft of chain on a 24ft Cuddy. Drug anchor all the time. Until I hit the wreck. Then I had a bent or lost anchor.

Got 20 ft of chain, now it doesn't drag. Haven't hung it yet (fingers crossed). I do have the anchor ball and will never fish without it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I dont know what 2/0 means and zinc chain will rust. Galvanized is always best. Picture....


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Forget the picture i just did a google for the 2/0 chain. Junk dont use it for anchoring a boat. I have used real galvanized anchor chain $1 a foot. PM if interested.


----------

